# Man Overbaord



## Richard Green (Apr 9, 2006)

*Man Overboard!* *Man Overboard!* Trolling through today's excessively expensive Daily Telegraph (it costs £3 here) I ran into this story that you all may have some comments about. I appologise in advance if it has already been raised as a thread. 

A castaway has been found drifting on a makeshift raft in the Skagerrak. Geo. Williams, who speaks English with an eastern European accent has been traced to London where he was apparently living rough before dissaperaing 2 months ago. He said he had been drifting for 4 days before being picked up by a Nowegian tanker after being thrown overbaord from a British ship. 

Now this doesn't sound too much like the Merch spirit I've witnessed in the past and even allowing for "progress" in mores I still find it hard to believe that sailors would chuck a guy over the side even in a flat calm. In any event I don't think he would have been able to assemble his nicely constructed, 4 X 44 gal barrel, star shaped raft while treading water. Any thoughts?


----------



## jim barnes (Dec 7, 2005)

Just a new system of immigration control by the government. Question..British Ship? are there any left ?? (Night)


----------



## wsumg04 (Mar 29, 2006)

hahahahahahahaha
I don't believe that there are any British ships left.Check dictionary for extinct.I believe I saw the red duster in there under that word!


----------



## Rhiw.com (Mar 24, 2005)

*British Flag*



wsumg04 said:


> hahahahahahahaha
> I don't believe that there are any British ships left.Check dictionary for extinct.I believe I saw the red duster in there under that word!


Actually, there are quite a few British flagged ships still around, but apart from Gulf Offshore, and a couple of other vessels, they have just shaken a few trees to man them!!!! Regards Tony (Thumb)


----------



## gus warner (Jan 13, 2006)

*man overboard*

An Australian ship was signing on in Wooloomooloo, Sydney Harbour. Aussie walks up with his discharge book and the Captain starts asking him all kinds of questions.
He wants to know his wife's name, his kids names, his mother and fathers names, what religion they all are etc. etc. and eventually tells him he can sign on. Aussie, with a good discharge book, can't believe the way he has been treated.
Next up is this Pommie bloke. The Captain looks at his discharge book and says "Thats OK sign on" Aussie is gob smacked. The ship sails the next morning and out through the Sydney Heads they are scrubbing the decks and she is rolling her guts out. Over comes a big green 'un and washes the Pom over the side. Aussie goes up on the bridge to see the old man. He says "You know when we were signing on yesterday you wanted to know all my background, wife, kids, mother father as well as having my discharge book.?" "Yes" said the Captain, "Thats right, why?
"You never asked that Pommie bloke a thing, you just signed him on."
"Quite correct." said the Captain. "So what's your point?"
"Well next time you should check on him a bit more 'cos he's just pissed off with your mop and bucket"


----------



## rstimaru (Jun 15, 2005)

If you log on tothere web site (Daily Telegraph ) you will get all the news that is in that paper Bob


----------

